# NEW LISTING- Waterfront daily rental in North Padre/Corpus Christi- bring your boat!



## on target

This condo is a new listing on a bayside canal that will get you out to the Laguna Madre! Or you can fish from the docks! Recently remodeled with new couches, balcony chairs and linens. Has king bed and queen sofa bed. Sleeps 4.









Coastal Condo w/ Dock Access, 2 Miles to Beach! - Corpus Christi


Condo - $86 avg/night - Corpus Christi - Amenities include: Internet, Air conditioning, TV, Washer & dryer, Parking, No smoking ✓ Bedrooms: 1 ✓ Sleeps: 4 ✓ Minimum stay from 2 night(s) ✓ Bookable directly online - Book vacation rental 9643176 with Vrbo.




www.vrbo.com


----------

